# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  طرح سوال بیوشیمی فیزیک!

## asalshah

_سلام بچه ها کسی هست اینجا نمونه سوال از بیوشیمی فیزیک با پاسخ تشریحی داشته باشه؟
من تا فردا 12 ظهر وقت دارم
اگه کسی هست خصوصی بهم پیام بده_

----------


## asalshah

_فقط یک سوال میخوام!_

----------


## hossein1399

دانلود رایگان نمونه سوال بیوشیمی | | سرای دانشجو-دانلود جزوه,مقاله,فیلم آموزشی دانشگاهی

بیوشیمی هست یکی مال پیام نور بود پولی بود(بیوشیمی فیزیک)

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hossein1399


دانلود رایگان نمونه سوال بیوشیمی | | سرای دانشجو-دانلود جزوه,مقاله,فیلم آموزشی دانشگاهی

بیوشیمی هست یکی مال پیام نور بود پولی بود(بیوشیمی فیزیک)




مرسی ولی این بیوشیمی متابولیسمه_

----------


## hossein1399

بیوشیمی فیزیک

پنج تومن میفرشه سوالارو.

----------


## asalshah

__

----------

